# DRM Media Converter



## CJHook (May 15, 2011)

Im using Aimersoft DRM Media Converter to convert a video from BBC Iplayer. 

Ive coverted the file to WMV but that has slowed the video playback down. Also the audio is out of sync. I then tried coverting to AVI and MPEG-1 and now im not getting any audio at all. Picture quality is fine though.

Any ideas? what can I change in settings to get it right?


----------

